# Cigars with little to no "pepper" flavor



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I find myself getting sick of "pepper bombs" and the initial "pepper blasts" that some people like but which remind me of extremely cheap smokes. As I age, I'm enjoying less and less the feeling of a load of pepper being blasted onto my tongue.

Any suggestions for sticks with as little pepper as possible? The RyJ 1875 comes to mind. Luxurious little smoke, but with sadly not much flavor of any kind. Way too mild. Though on the plus side with almost no pepper taste at all either.

So I guess I'll refine my question: Any suggestions for cigars with as full a body as possible but with as little pepper as possible? Thanks!


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

To put this in a politically correct manner, I think the answer to your problem lies in exploring some more exotic origins for your cigars.

Also, I find that the CAOs la traviata to be taste but not too peppery.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Try the Estilo lancero I smoked tonight. I get an oak, earth and coffee flavor in a medium body profile. I found it quite refreshing from my usual heavier bodied smokes. I was very pleased with it...


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations (both of them  ) I hope to indulge a little south of the border at some point in my smoking career but I'm still trying to figure out the NC situation after a 20-year cigar hiatus. It's bewildering. When I stopped, all I knew about was El Rey del Mundo, La Gloria Cubana, Punch, RyJ, Hoyo de Monterrey, etc. I thought the entire cigar world consisted of NC versions of those and CC versions of those (which were unattainable). I don't even remember Nicaragua as being a place where cigars came from. It was strictly DR and Honduras.

Now I'm confronted with 1000 different brands like Dark Shark, Diesel and Rocky Patel. Trying to figure out which way is up. 

I will check out your recommendations, thanks!


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was surprised with it. I was just searching for some smaller ring sized cigars. Never heard of them, but grabbed one from my local B&M. I think it was in the five to six dollar range so it wasn't too expensive...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Headley Grange Eminent lots of wood, coffee, chocolate and no pepper.


----------



## Redneck_toy (Nov 20, 2014)

I find the Xikar HC series maduro to have a very creamy, non-peppery flavor. Granted, I have only been smoking for a few months, this is by far my favorite stick. ( and less than $3/ea. retail)


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> To put this in a politically correct manner, I think the answer to your problem lies in exploring some more exotic origins for your cigars.
> 
> Also, I find that the CAOs la traviata to be taste but not too peppery.


Truth^ Go exotic . Aroma and nice flavors through and through.


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

Redneck_toy said:


> I find the Xikar HC series maduro to have a very creamy, non-peppery flavor. Granted, I have only been smoking for a few months, this is by far my favorite stick. ( and less than $3/ea. retail)


I would second this - though I'd say it's a little on the mild side. No way is it med-full as CI states. I'd also suggest the Ramon Bueso Genesis, especially Fuente Hemingway Short Story. Good thread!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Headley Grange Eminent lots of wood, coffee, chocolate and no pepper.


Good stick...bought a fiver, and while it's been a week or so since I smoked the first one, don't recall any pepper.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

I've been wondering after having read reviews and threads like this one...what exactly does it mean to be peppery? Is it and actual pepper flavour as if you had just put pepper on your tongue, or is it a hot feeling on your tongue that you can get from pepper? I haven't developed my palate enough to easily distinguish what flavours I am tasting...i only know if I like a cigar or not...:-B


----------



## Haroon (Nov 20, 2014)

Ilroy said:


> I've been wondering after having read reviews and threads like this one...what exactly does it mean to be peppery? Is it and actual pepper flavour as if you had just put pepper on your tongue, or is it a hot feeling on your tongue that you can get from pepper? I haven't developed my palate enough to easily distinguish what flavours I am tasting...i only know if I like a cigar or not...:-B


For me it depends if it's a bad smoke it feels like some one sprayed me with mace lol but if it's a good smoke you can make put specific flavors like green pepper.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Ilroy said:


> I've been wondering after having read reviews and threads like this one...what exactly does it mean to be peppery?


I only recently realized what "pepper" was. For me at least, it's that harsh, uncomfortable blast that makes the first centimeter or two of my tongue feel prickly and unpleasant. I don't think "pepper" is necessarily an accurate term but I can't think of a better one. Once you grok it, you can reliably identify it as a feeling analogous to what black pepper produces when on the tongue.

These days I can smoke a cigar and my "pepper gauge" will line up with online reviews of the cigar. IMHO pepper is the easiest flavor to detect once you've gotten it.

I realize that when most people describe pepper it's not in a deprecatory way, it's just a description and some people really like it. And I don't dislike actual pepper; but for me that feeling known to cigar smokers as "pepper" is not pleasant to me.

In fact -- and this is absolutely my own opinion and nothing more -- I believe that any cheap 50-cent cigar with poor tobacco can generate a "pepper" flavor. IMHO it takes quality leaves and rolling methods to generate a flavorful cigar without it.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks guys...I guess what you are describing, I just consider to be a harsh flavour which, if it sticks around, turns that stick into a dud for my tastes...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Normally, I'd be sat here scratching my head, but just last night, I smoked a Diamond Crown No.2 in natural. I was immediately reminded of Diamond Crown's claim to fame, which is enormous complexity, but with a refreshingly mild profile. Absolutely fantastic example of the genre and I don't think even Davidoff beats these. I don't think there's an easier cigar to smoke.


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Are we talking red, white or black pepper here?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

I've been referring to bell pepper this whole time


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

I've seen all three referred to in various reviews, 1 review even had white and black in the same cigar. I smoked a Torano Loyal the other night that was actually really salty. Never had that before.


----------



## flathead (Nov 12, 2014)

You can't beat the illusionie Epernay for complex flavor, but no pepper, the padron 1964 series is creamy and complex


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Billb1960 said:


> I've seen all three referred to in various reviews, 1 review even had white and black in the same cigar. I smoked a Torano Loyal the other night that was actually really salty. Never had that before.


I had a JD Howard cigar a few months ago and I swear it was soaked in saltwater. All I could taste was salt.....


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

droy1958 said:


> I had a JD Howard cigar a few months ago and I swear it was soaked in saltwater. All I could taste was salt.....


Thanks for the heads up! I was looking at those but I think I'll stay away now. That Loyal was definitely not my desired flavor profile.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

I am not a fan of pepper bombs either but I also like a lot of flavors. 
I have really enjoyed - 
Montecristo Espada, 
LP#9, 
La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor (and Mi Amor Reserva), 
Flor de las Antillas,
CAO La Traviata (both natural and maduro)


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> In fact -- and this is absolutely my own opinion and nothing more -- I believe that any cheap 50-cent cigar with poor tobacco can generate a "pepper" flavor. IMHO it takes quality leaves and rolling methods to generate a flavorful cigar without it.


Have to respectfully disagree, or add: Yes a 50-cent can generate a "pepper" flavor BUT ALSO it will be harsh and bitter. Generating that flavor (which many enjoy) while remaining SMOOTH and pleasant ... Well now, therein lies the art!

As for recommendations (what a cad I would be not to offer them!) -- Just stay away from the Nicaraguans. Yes there are a few that will avoid what you seek to avoid, but you'll be tasting a lot of "duds" (for your limited purpose) as well. Stick with the Dominicans (not much good comes out of Honduras these days), for starters I will recommend you to Nat Sherman Host series (natural not maduro) or Nat Sherman Metropolitan (maduro but not natural). You might also consider Cuesta Rey Centenario series. All of those should fit your bill nicely. Just generally speaking, seek out Dominicans with a Connecticut wrapper.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

La Perla Habana Rojo.

Not a trace of pepper, just straight wood with hints of cream. You should be able to find them in the $1-$2 range on cbid.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I had my first Luchador the other day and really enjoyed the flavors and there was not detectable pepper, just some sweet spice to accompany the coffee and bittersweet chocolate.


----------



## Aithos (Jul 13, 2014)

Just an additional comment - in my experience when most people say "pepper bomb" they mean black pepper. The other pepper flavors aren't usually as strong or overpowering. I really like a red or chili pepper taste because it's a bit sweeter or tangy and it doesn't overpower the other flavors. If I feel like I'm taking a mouthful of pepper ever my puff I don't enjoy the other flavors, that's why I didn't like the DPG cuban classic and ended up trading 5 of the ten away after giving it multiple chances.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I had my first Luchador the other day and really enjoyed the flavors and there was not detectable pepper, just some sweet spice to accompany the coffee and bittersweet chocolate.


I second this. Just had one last week that I'd been resting for ~5 months or so and it was great. Not a Leccia White/Black fan, but the Luchador is one I'll be buying more of.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rick Hendeson said:


> Just stay away from the Nicaraguans... Stick with the Dominicans


You are absolutely correct. I realized just today that every single cigar that tasted like pepper and dirt to me has been largely Nicaraguan. When I started smoking there were no Nicaraguan cigars and I guess I've just never gotten used to the flavor. They seem so harsh to my tender tongue


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> I realized just today that every single cigar that tasted like pepper and *dirt* to me has been largely Nicaraguan.


lol, dude you must have a terrible palate



Bizumpy said:


> When I started smoking there were no Nicaraguan cigars


Really??!! no nicaraguan cigars??

when you start smoking, medieval times?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Well if it isn't the most worthless poster on Puff!

If I thought your mind could benefit from some knowledge, I'd point you here:

Nicaragua: The New Start for Nicaragua | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bizumpy said:


> Well if it isn't the most worthless poster on Puff!
> 
> If I thought your mind could benefit from some knowledge, I'd point you here:
> 
> Nicaragua: The New Start for Nicaragua | News & Features | Cigar Aficionado


Interesting to go back and read those articles and see where the industry has gone in the last 10-15 years. People have shifted. Companies and their products have change. Interesting. I remember my grandfather smoking Joya de Nicaragua cigars when I was a kid. I guess I never really considered what was behind the Antano 1970 name (besides a marketing gimmick) before but that makes sense to me now. Thanks for sharing.


----------

